# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Fallos aparentes y reacción del espectador

## Inherent

Buenas!
He estado dando vueltas al tema de utilizar juegos en los que
se utiliza el recurso del 'falso fallo' del mago.

Antes de nada, destacar lo más interesante que he encontrado por buscador:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...ht=falso+fallo

En esta conversación se centraba el tema en las reacciones que van teniendo
los espectadores a medida que se desarrolla el juego (y lo peligroso que es
que alguien se crea demasiado que hay un error por parte del mago, porque
lo mismo intenta "salvarle" antes de tiempo).

Querría una vuelta más de tuerca al tema, pero ya hablando no de cartomagia sino de
todo tipo de efectos, y no sobre el desarrollo de los juegos sino
sobre la impresión que dejan al espectador AL TERMINAR (por supuesto estamos en
el caso en que todo sale según lo esperado, fallar de verdad al final sería
una hecatombe).

Supongamos que el mago ha fallado... aparentemente. Acto seguido, y tras
fingir decepción o confusión, realiza una acción maravillosa que corrige o da 
sentido al fallo anterior. Todo ha ido de perlas.

Bien, ¿qué opina el espectador A POSTERIORI, una vez finalizado el juego?
Creo que podrían pasar 2 cosas:

A) El espectador concluye (acertadamente, claro) que el fallo formaba parte del 
plan. El mago ha llevado la situación donde le ha convenido, y efectivamente 
ha simulado un fallo para luego sorprendente. 

Problema que le veo: El fallo y su resolución pueden dar pistas al espectador 
sobre la trampa. ¿No podríamos estar creando una situación de desafío donde
no debiéramos? 
Ejemplo clásico: "de las tres cartas que el mago ha elegido se supone van a ir 
indicando el palo, número, etc. de mi carta, resulta que una de ellas 
precisamente resultó la mía, lo cual en principio estropeó todo, pero el mago
se encargó de hacerla desaparecer y reaparecer en otro lado. Pero entonces....
estaba en el guión que de las tres cartas justo una tenía que ser la mía??
Ah, entonces es que de algún modo ha hecho que mi carta acabe estando en ... " etc etc...


B) El espectador concluye que el mago efectivamente se equivocó y fue tremendamente
hábil para corregir el error y mostrar un efecto improvisado a la fuerza pero estupendo.
De hecho es lo que todos hacemos cuando activamos planes alternativos para 
posibles contingencias y tratar de salvar los muebles!

Desventajas:
  - Evidentemente, el hecho de que alguien crea que el mago ha fallado no hace
ningún bien a la reputación del mismo (siempre que quede claro que el problema
fue suyo).
  - Si el efecto final no es lo suficientemente fuerte en relación al fallo, 
o no se consigue transmitir así, la sensación de 'chapuza' es evidente. 
Luego puede ser un arma de doble filo.


Desventaja común para ambas: la ya comentada en otras ocasiones; como haya 
un solo juego después en el que falles, todo el mundo se va a creer que forma
parte del guión también...

Son todo elucubraciones mías que quería compartir a ver qué opináis.

Aparte, dejaros un párrafo del prólogo del libro de Houdin en relación al tema.
Más que discutible, advierto!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

R.Houdin, 'Los secretos de la magia' :

"También hay magos que utilizan el llamado 'truco falso', es decir, fingen haber fallado
en su juego para después deslumbrarnos con un final brillante por lo inesperado. Perso-
nalmente, soy de la opinión de que se trata de procedimientos de mal gusto que deben
evitarse en la medida de lo posible".

----------


## Coloclom

Me parece que has abierto un hilo muy interensante, a ver si se anima y podemos aprender grandes cosas de aquí.

Yo cuando no tengo un juego lo suficienemente currado, y decido hacerlo (mis padres mi hermana y mis abuelas son mis únicos espectadores), utilizo el falso fallo, me ayuda a rebajar el efecto para potenciar el climax, y en ese momento le hago un corte al tiempo del juego, que si bien es cierto, cuando me excedo en congelar ese tiempo, estropeo el juego

----------


## cark_1991

A mi es un recurso que me encanta, sobre todo hay una serie de efectos en el que el "error" es instantaneo y fortalece a la grandeza del truco, e aqui un ejemplo de Rene Lavand http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4j10UIB8yQ.

Tambien a la hora de hacer trucos con "gafts" queda como que cambias la carta por el fallo y parece aun mas impresionante aqui os dejo un link para que me entendais. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot267ABU3Y0

Con esto solo pretendo mostrar que hay efectos que con "fallos" mejoran.

----------


## R_Cordero

Creo que el falso fallo del mago es un recurso que bien elegido, en el juego adecuado y utilizado correctamente, puede aportar mucho al climax final de determinados juegos. ^Pero como todo en la magia, no cabe en cualquier lugar ni puede usarse a la ligera. Todas las desventajas que comentas antes desaparecen presentando bien el falso fallo y la resolución final y encajándolo en un juego que lo merezca. Y hay que tener en cuenta que siempre que hacemos este tipo de giro, debemos asegurarnos de estar borrando todas las pistas sobre nuestra trampa, para evitar eso que decías de que pueda desvelar parte del secreto del juego. Si no estamos seguros de que este recurso enriquece determinado juego, lo mejor es no utilizarlo.

Yo lo utilizo en determinados juegos (sobre todo alguna predicción) y creo que ganan bastante. Según como sea la personalidad de tu "personaje" mago lo puedes utilizar en algún juego de apertura, y hacer un desenlace cómico. La gente queda inmunizada desde el principio contra cualquier aparente error y confia en que todo te va a salir bien incluso cuando menos lo parezca.

----------


## Inherent

> Me parece que has abierto un hilo muy interensante, a ver si se anima y podemos aprender grandes cosas de aquí.
> 
> Yo cuando no tengo un juego lo suficienemente currado, y decido hacerlo (mis padres mi hermana y mis abuelas son mis únicos espectadores), utilizo el falso fallo, me ayuda a rebajar el efecto para potenciar el climax, y en ese momento le hago un corte al tiempo del juego, que si bien es cierto, cuando me excedo en congelar ese tiempo, estropeo el juego


Coloclom, un favor: Podéis vosotros cambiar el título del post¿ He visto que se me ha quedado a medias por error. Querría haber puesto 'Fallos aparentes y reacción del espectador' o similar. Gracias!

----------


## Coloclom

Claro, no es problema  :Wink1: 
Pensaba que podía hacerlo uno mismo y ya estaba buscando el método para explicartelo o enseñarte, pero parece que ser que no podéis editar el título.
Bueno, sigamos con el hilo, a ver si alguien más se anima y nos cuenta.

Saludos

----------


## Inherent

... Venga, pues yo mismo de nuevo, jeje. Es interesante porque voy a opinar de un efecto en el que NO conozco la trampa al 100%. Así hablo casi desde el punto de vista del espectador.

Nada más y nada menos que esto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY-358UFxxQ

Sutilezas.

-Justo en el minuto 0:11 .... el mago se para un momento con cara de contrariedad y gesto de "ups, la he pifiado". Esto predispone al público a que algo podría salir mal! (de hecho, parece bastante probable).
- A partir de 0:35 ... el mago manipula las cartas abiertamente, enseñando que las está cambiando de sitio a su antojo, como dando a entender que está intentando arreglar el fallo de manera chapucera. Esto es lo que quiere transmitir al espectador.
- Cada uno de los falsos fallos tiene su propio valor aun siendo fallos, tenemos una carta que se torna cara arriba ella sola y la manera de revelar el segundo 2 denota habilidad por parte del mago. 
- Y no hay NADA que pueda hacer suponer al espectador que los falsos fallos tengan que ver con la resolución del efecto, aparentemente no tienen NADA que ver.

También a notar el ritmo. El desarrollo hasta el último fallo es lento e inseguro, poco a poco. El punto de inflexión es la primera aparición de la carta elegida, a partir de entonces todo es apabullante, apenas has asimilado lo que ha pasado cuando viene el siguiente efecto.

----------


## cark_1991

Lo siento no puedo opinar por que han quitado el video de youtube lo he buscado pero solo encuentro el efecto "sin fallos". Si vuelves a encontar el video o buscas otro ejemplo opinare.
Por cierto por si no conocias al 100 por cien como hacerlo hay un video en youtube del efecto que lo destroza (que desgracia).

----------


## Inherent

> Lo siento no puedo opinar por que han quitado el video de youtube lo he buscado pero solo encuentro el efecto "sin fallos". Si vuelves a encontar el video o buscas otro ejemplo opinare.
> Por cierto por si no conocias al 100 por cien como hacerlo hay un video en youtube del efecto que lo destroza (que desgracia).


A mí me funciona perfectamente el enlace! Es un efecto de tommy wonder ; actuación en vivo, incluidos 'fallos aparentes' que es de lo que hablamos aquí. No hay nada explicativo.

No me interesa para nada cómo hacerlo, porque intuyo que la técnica necesaria está muy por encima de mi nivel y de momento no me interesa asimilarlo. Sí que me interesa aprender recursos de presentación y de actuación que se puedan emplear también en efectos más facilitos.

----------


## Coloclom

Es un buen video, con tempos rápidos y falsos fallos que potencian el climax.
Me encanta su modo de basarse en falso fallo como punto de miss direction, nunca lo había pensado así, pero obliga tanto al espectador a mirar la carta fallida y pensar en el error del mago, que este podría aprovechar el momento para disfrazarse de presidiario y nadie se daría cuenta, increíble.
Me gusta el modo en que lleva la atención del espectador de un punto a otro sin darle tiempo a pensar, primero los concentra, les relaja, y luego flash!
A esto le llamo yo PIM PAM PUM!

----------


## NIKIT

Mi marido y yo siempre hacemos el numero final del sombrero con fuego, que él intenta apagar pero no puede y me pide a mi que le traiga agua yo hago como que no al encuentro me muevo de un lado a otro hasta que él al final cun un pañuelo logra apagarlo, para después seguidamente sacar con su varita una preicosa carga de papel de colores.
En más de una ocasión algún espectador se nos subido al escenario con un vaso de agua intentando ayudar.

(que cosas....pasan.)

----------


## Coloclom

jajajajaajajajajajajjajajaaja

Claro, el espectador se pone nervioso y sube a ayudar!

Otro del foro, éste ya por imposición, lleva un equipo de médicos y bomberos a sus actuaciones, entonces el público ya no tiene la necesidad de subir...

----------


## Inherent

NIKIT, si os pasa eso es porque lo hacéis realmente bien!Sería un nuevo tipo de fallo aparente, aquel en el que el espectador se ve moralmente obligado a intervenir por el bien físico del mago  :Smile1:  

Me ha venido a la mente también el juego en que el mago aplasta con una botella un sobre que contiene el reloj de un espectador... para luego sacarlo intacto! (Botellomancia, creo que se llama en el libro "esto es magia"). Anda que si te toca uno borde que te suelta un puñetazo pensando que se ha quedado sin reloj!

----------


## Moss

> ...intuyo que la técnica necesaria está muy por encima de mi nivel y de momento no me interesa asimilarlo. Sí que me interesa aprender recursos de presentación y de actuación que se puedan emplear también en efectos más facilitos.


  Hola Inherent. Hay técnicas bastante más difíciles que seguro estás empleando.

  Esta, en particular, se basa en el Larryreverse (Larry Jennings). El gran Wonder, a partir de aquí, crea la suya llamándola Wondereverse.

  En el Libro de las Maravillas lo explica perfectamente, no me acuerdo ahora que tomo. No sólo explica el efecto, sino todo lo que va intínseco en él. Una maravilla.

                      !!!!QUE GRANDE ERA WONDER COÑO¡¡¡¡

----------


## cark_1991

Inherent ya he podido ver el video, ayer no se porque no se veia.

En ese caso el fallo aparente es lo que hace que el publico aplauda tanto( esta predispuesto), despues de los fallos (el mago es un gran actor) el publico esta hundido, ni si quiera le quieren decir lla carta cuando la pregunta.Eso hace que la tension baje y que derrepente con el efecto suba mucho mas el climax de lo que lo hubiera hecho el truco sin el fallo, esto creo que es porque el publico de verdad creia que la habia pifiado con lo que considera el efecto muchisimo mas dificil de hacer.

Respecto lo de la tecnica no creas que es muy complicado moss tiene razon, seguro que haces cosas mas dificiles.

----------


## angelilliks

Wonder era un maquina pero, y no es por criticar, creo que esta versión de en todas partes y en ninuna no puede ser escogida como efecto válido para este juicio. Si alguien intenta recordar lo que pasó recordará un montón de apariciones, transposiciones... pero el fallo no, el fallo es algo demasiado secundario.

Planteo otra cosa, hago un triunfo pero la carta girada no es la elegida, la coloco sobre la mesa, y empiezo a buscar la del espectador, no la encuentro, al final la carta de la mesa es la firmada por el espectador.

En este caso creo que es algo que resta al efecto, alguien al recordarlo o verlo se emocionará al ver todo bocaabajo pero al comprobar que no es su carta decaerá, por ultimo esa especie de pintaje, es una solución muy pobre, de hecho es la que  primero se me ocurriría a mi si fallara un triunfo, además de que pasa como fallo y chapuza final para arreglarlo todo, que giren las cartas queda a un segundo plano, lo que queda en primer plano es el error y el pintaje, entonces el juego se reduce a una carta elegida y un doble...

Por tanto, los fallos aparentes deberían usarse únicamente en la etapa de inicio del juego para entrar al desarrollo.

----------


## Moss

> .Planteo otra cosa, hago un triunfo pero la carta girada no es la elegida, la coloco sobre la mesa, y empiezo a buscar la del espectador, no la encuentro, al final la carta de la mesa es la firmada por el espectador.
> 
> En este caso creo que es algo que resta al efecto, ...


Estoy de acuerdo. Y tanto que resta. Como que es un anticlimax. 

Primero haces un milagrazo poniendo todas las cartas en el mismo sentido menos la "elegida" por el espectador y segundos después te pones a contar. Anticlimax total.

Como "salida"...sino te queda otra...habrá que bailar con la más fea.

----------


## Ayy

A ver, vamos a pensar un poquito.
Elproblema del fallo aparente no es que rebaje el climax final, el problema es que no sabemos donde ponerlo:  ni en qué circunstancias, ni en que juego, y es por eso por lo que pensamos que solo sirve para restar efecto.
Yo no estoy de acuerdo con que sea una parte secundaria de un efecto, mas que nada porque hay efectos que estan basados en un fallo aparente.
Por ejemplo, si tu das a elegir una carta, la pierdes, y dices que vas a tratar de subir magicamente la carta a Top, y al dar la vuelta, no es la carta ( falso fallo ) pero simplemente tirandola al aire, la carta cambia a la elegida. El falso fallo es NECESARIO en este efecto, mas que nada, porque es todo el potencial magico de este efecto.
Por eso tenemos que plantearnos estas preguntas:
- ¿ Qué efecto admite un fallo aparente?
- En caso de que el efecto lo permita, ¿Donde lo coloco para que no me reste efecto sino que aumente el climax?



Por eso es tan complicado el fallo aparente, porque requiere mucho estudio que no siempre queremos realizar para poder realizar un juego.
:(

----------


## angelilliks

El efecto quehas propuesto también es un anticlímax pese a que la carta se pinta y es muy mágico, que la carta suba sin ninguna manipulación es acojonante por tanto, el debiera haber sido es más fuerte que el ha sido. Aunque a veces hay que meter un fallo aparente en un sitio aparentemente erróneo para tomper lo monotono del juego y darle un poco de color, porque si no hasta los milagros cansan a los pocos segundos.

----------


## Inherent

> A ver, vamos a pensar un poquito.
> - ¿ Qué efecto admite un fallo aparente?
> - En caso de que el efecto lo permita, ¿Donde lo coloco para que no me reste efecto sino que aumente el climax?
> 
> Por eso es tan complicado el fallo aparente, porque requiere mucho estudio que no siempre queremos realizar para poder realizar un juego.
> :(


Creo que has conseguido expresar el 'quid'  de la cuestión de modo muy bueno. 
Efectivamente, hay juegos que se basan intrinsecamente en la existencia del fallo aparente. Otros no tanto, en todo caso somos nosotros los responsables de crear un climax contundente, y no lo contrario.

----------


## Ayy

> Creo que has conseguido expresar el 'quid'  de la cuestión de modo muy bueno. 
> Efectivamente, hay juegos que se basan intrinsecamente en la existencia del fallo aparente. Otros no tanto, en todo caso somos nosotros los responsables de crear un climax contundente, y no lo contrario.


Veo que me has comprenddo perfectamente  :Wink1: 
Por eso los fallos aparentes hay que dejárselos a los profesionales..jeje
Y si no, en mi punto d vista, el incauto tramposo de Carrol, cuando le da la vuelta a la carta "distinta" es un fallo aparente porque el público piensa que ha cazado el secreto, pero
en realidad les estamos llevando a algo mas alla, a un climax que no esperaban.

De lo cual tambien se deduce otra cosa :
El fallo aparente no es simplemente el que nopase lo que el mago quiere, o que le salga mal, sino que tambien se puede aprovechar la situacion de hacer creer al espectadr que ha sido capaz de ver la "trampa" que realizamos, y ese es ( para mi punto de vista ) el mejor tipo de fallo aparente, ya que nos sirve para reforzar el efecto y su vez para despistar al espectador ( incluso si es muy obvio, nos sirve para que se relajen y entoces lo podriamos usar hasta de misdirection, lo cual es muy util) por lo tanto me parece que ha quedado claro que el fallo aparente tiene mucha "chicha" como para estudiarlo en dos dias  :Wink1:

----------


## bicycleto

Ayy, ¿porqué piensas que el fallo aparente sólo deben ser ejecutado por magos profesionales? 

Bajo mi punto de vista es otra técnica más de hacer magia, siendo posible hacerla con pocos recursos.

Esa sensación de hacer creer al espectador que estas fallando es para mí son de las cosas que más hacen disfrutar al mago!

salú!

----------


## Ayy

una cosa es hacer el fallo aparente, y otra hacerlo bien.
No solo consiste en hacer pensarles que has fallado, 
veo qu no has leido todo lo que he puesto... :S

----------


## bicycleto

Ah! ya te comprendí =) La verdad que si el efecto no te sale correctamente, la preparación sale a la vista,sí.

saludos

PD:Por supuesto que lo he leido, no soy de esos que escribe por escribir sin más.

----------


## angelilliks

De hecho, en un juego con fallo aparente bien construido, poco importa que la gente crea o no que has fallado ya que se usa como recurso (dramático, argumantal...) para entrar a la parte que de verdad es el efecto en sí, que es lo que será magico y memorable para el espectador.

----------


## cark_1991

> De hecho, en un juego con fallo aparente bien construido, poco importa que la gente crea o no que has fallado ya que se usa como recurso (dramático, argumantal...) para entrar a la parte que de verdad es el efecto en sí, que es lo que será magico y memorable para el espectador.


Hombre tanto como que no importe...
Si el publico no cree que el fallo sea de verdad, no se que va a pensar.
Lo bonito es que ese dramatismo del que hablas tambien se le transmita al publico e incluso que sea parte de el, como en el ejemplo que se expuso anteriormente del fuego (el post de NIKIT)

----------


## Ayy

Yo sinceramente uso el fallo aparente para una decadencia en la linea de atencion, el efecto es doble, ya que me sirve demissdirection y de climax...

edito:
 quise poner " y para reforzar el climax"  

saludos

----------


## ToniSo

Si no se abusa de eso, el falso fallo es bueno en muchos juegos...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> Wonder era un maquina pero, y no es por criticar, creo que esta versión de en todas partes y en ninuna no puede ser escogida como efecto válido para este juicio. Si alguien intenta recordar lo que pasó recordará un montón de apariciones, transposiciones... pero el fallo no, el fallo es algo demasiado secundario.
> 
> ..... 
> 
> Planteo otra cosa
> 
> .... 
> 
> Por tanto, los fallos aparentes deberían usarse únicamente en la etapa de inicio del juego para entrar al desarrollo.


No se demuestra una cosa comprobando un caso particular (ni comprobandolos todos si me apuras, esto no son matematicas, en general en el ARTE, la creatividad, es irracional, las "reglas" estan para saltarselas cuando se sepa para que, o eso tengo entendido yo) hay que tener mas cuidado con sentenciar tan a la ligera. 

Precisamente un juego en el que loS falloS aparentes se producen al comienzo es la version de Wonder que descartas al principio y que bajo mi punto de vista esta muy bien construido. Resulta un poco contradictorio.

----------


## angelilliks

Esto es mucho emjor que las matemáticas, nuestro comportamiento se rige por unas reglas muy precisas, reglas de asociaciónd e ideas, causa/efecto... Y son ineludibles, estan ahí, así pesnamos y no podemos hacerle nada.

Ya había estudiado en rpofundidad los fallos aparentes, mi razonamiento no parte de un caso particular, parte de reglas inmutables. Estudiando los fallos aparentes llegué a la conclusión que los efectos de repetición son harina de otro costal (no digo que Wonder coloque mal el fallo aparente, si no que en este juego el fallo aparente se comporta como una excepción) los efectos de repetición no tienen un clímax único, su clímax es una acumulación de pequeños efectos a los que llamo contrastes y el FA actúa en estos juegos como contraste si se coloca enmedio de las repeticiones.

Yo no descarto nada quizás Wonder construye bien su efecto, pero es de repetición, no tiene un clímax único, no vale como ejemplo para hacer ver claramente por qué un FA está mal colocado en el clímax de un efecto, siento no haberme expresado mejor, pero creo que si lo vuelves a leer ahora que ya conoces la intenciónalidad de la frase se entiende más claramente.

No resulta en absoluto contradictorio.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Bien parece que hay debate.  He posteao un buen tocho en el otro hilo calentito de esta noche y creo que viene al caso. 

*Yo pienso que cada juego es una excepción* (creo que ese es el epicentro de nuestra discrepancia), yo me veo incapaz de sentenciar algo porque es probable que dentro de tres jeugos no es que no sirva para nada sino que tendra matices. 

Creo que las "reglas" no son lo primero, y no creo que sean precisas y cristalinas, porque esas reglas las hacemos nostros destilando la experiencia (no nos las encontramos en ecsculpidas en unas tablas) porsupuesto que esas "reglas" tienen mucho valor, pero la verdad es mas grande que eso y esta ahi afuera (tan tan tan tan tan tan), hay que seguir aumentando la prespectiva, para eso no hay que creese a rajatabla nada,  pienso que eso es una limitación. 

Se te entiendo bastante mejor cuando vas menos "tocho"

En ningun libro te enseñan a componer una cancion, tampoco hay ninguno que te enseñe a crear un juego. Por eso pienso que cada juego es una excepcion, luego vienen la estructura, justificaciones tecncicas y demas cosas que si se pueden aprender.

mañana mas, pal sobre

----------


## eidanyoson

Partiendo de que cada juego es una excepción, el fallo aparente ha de ser utilizado como un recurso más del mago para un final más impactante.
Un recurso a utilizar MUY escasamente, que ese es otro problema. No puedes hacer más de un juego con fallos aparentes, porque no serían creíbles (en ESE instante, aparte queda lo que piensa el espectador al final).

Pienso, además, que deben ir seguidos del efecto final, precisamente para potenciarlo. No debemos dejar demasiado tiempo entre éste y el fin del juego y mucho menos meter efectillos antes de terminar (podríamos producir un paréntesis de olvido y no serviría para nada, incluso, podría ser contraproducente).

La confusión generada en la mente del espectador, junto a la relajación (combinación que yo llamo "atención difusa" ) puede ser aprovechada como un momento de misdirection para la resolución de un juego, o incluso, para provocar una acción aparente o sedal de ayuda a la acción final o en mentalismo un anclaje.

Un ejemplo es el que utilizo en el juego comentado en el área secreta "estudio psicológico de un juego sencillo" (autopublicidad  :302: ).

Aunque como escribió Angelilliks,en los efectos de repetición, por su propia estructura, los fallos aparentes pueden servir no sólo para potenciar el efecto final (a la larga también, pero es más complicado de ver).

----------


## Ayy

Mira la rutina de MiguelAjo y Josequesoyyo, la de los magos piscineros.
tienes FA a montones en la primera parte, y, para que sirven? para realzar el efecto final, piensa que no es necesario que un fallo aparente venga seguido del climax final porque, justamente de esa manera, el climax no se ve precisamente muy reforzado, ya que lo que consigues con un fallo aparente es una perdida ligera de atención, y por eso dije en su momento que manejar los fallos aparentes, es algo complicado....
Un FA lo puedes usar como maniobra d distraccion si por ejemplo luego quieres hacer un enfile.. un concepto que aprendi de DaniDaOrtiz ( seguramente era anterior, pero mi primer contacto con el fue a traves de Dani ) es sobre la curva de atención del espectador.. Y por las charlas que me dio, puedo asegurar que el tema lo tiene muy estudiado. De ahi es donde he seguido yo mis estudios sobre el FA, pero orientados mas que nada a esta parte, a la curva de atención del espectador, y en segundo plano a la forma de realzar el efecto final ( o climax ) que las dos cosas, aunque parezcan distantes, tienen mucho mas en comun de lo que parece..

En el juego de Wonder ( era el ejemplo qe poniais ) estoy de acuerdo en que están bien colocados, y que no por ello pierde el efecto ( aun siendo de repeticion como habeis comentado ) y me parece el mismo ejemplo en la rutina que comento arriba ( producto nacional además jeje ) qu el efecto, a mi parecer, está BASADO en esos FA, y no por ello se sospecha ni se pierde atencion ni se desmejora el climax final.

----------


## angelilliks

La de miguel es una rutina de repetición, se repite varias veces el efecto "encontrar una carta" y el FA se utiliza como running gag además. Como ya he dicho, los efectos de repetición son muy complejos de analizar psicologicamente. El efecto real de esta rutina es el pintaje de cartas indiferentes en ases y luego la baraja ordenada, si hubiera un FA en alguno de estos dos momentos el juego perdería toda su pòtencia magica.

Si se coloca un FA al lado del clímax lo que se consigue es un anticlímax que hace decaer la atención, pero te has cargado el juego (en la mayoría de los casos).

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Yo erre que erre, voy a plantear por encima dos juegos que en FA en el sentida mas ampilo se utiliza de maneras distintas, en lugares dsitintos, con finalidades distitnas...

Reflejos de Carrol, ahi hay un FA (en es sentido amplio, se trata de eso de que todo es muy amplio), el todo dorsos, que se utiliza como gag y como efecto magico, esta pegadito a al climax y tirando al final de la rutina.

El mago lo arregla todo: el mago falla sistematicamente, los fallos ocupan la mayor parte de la rutina y estan pegados al climax. Juego clasico donde los haya.

El FA se puede utiliazar como cobertura, como justificacion de movimietos, para potenciar un efecto (para reducir uno si iteresa, que puede interesar), se puede utilizar como recurso para que el espectador recuerde algo concreto o olvide algo en concreto, como gag, se puede poner delante, detras, pegado al climax, al princnipio al final, en la mesilla de noche y el armario de las escobas. Con el FA como con cualquier recurso se tiene infinidad de posibilidades, y se puede hacer casi cualquier cosa, si se sabe porque, con que intencion, si se estudia, si se analiza la respuesta del publico, y en definitiva si a uno le apetece.

Yo pienso que el FA se puede poner cerca de un climax, (con el ejemplo del trinfo y el pintaje) si el efecto en el que fallas (trinfo) es mucho mas fuerte que un simple cambio pues puede quedar un poco virria, si lo que simulas es encontrar la carta de manera poco elegante (antes de hacer un triunfo) en una baraja con las cartas mezcladas arriba y abajo y definitavente no la encuentras, luego extiendes y pals, ahi esta, yo creo que si puede funcioar. Es solo un ejemplo. (EDITO: de hecho eso me paso una vez por accidente, no os ha pasado nunca que simplemente no dais con el break natural? pues creo que es la vez que triunfe mas con el triunfo)

Estoy trabajando en una rutina de agua y aceite en que un FA simultaneamente, justuficacion, cobertura y trampa. Mientras muestras que un efecto no se ha producido en fallo aparente, estas preparando el efecto que vendra al final y ademas justificas la enseñada, le das una vida externa a la trampa... a lo mejor es una gilipollez o resulta interesante, pero en cualquier caso es algo que merece la pena experimentar.

Saludos

----------


## angelilliks

A mi me encantan este tipo de discusiones.

En reflejos el FA no es el que estamos acostumbrados, no es unicamente una herramienta dramatica, es una herramienta magica. normalemnte el fallo aparente es un error, este es un error magico, pero no pierde su cualidad de efecto (cos auqe l FA aparente no posee), por lo tanto no es un FA en el estricto sentido de la palabra, es una transformación con presentación de fallo.

El mago lo arregla todo en mi opinión es un efecto que sacrifica potencia magica por potencia "dramática". El juego sin FA es basicamente toca una carta que nadie verá, encuentro tres cartas iguales, no sé tu pero si la que has elegido es un AS me muero (gracias a la carta ciega, si no no hay ningún tipo de interés en el juego), es efectivo, tiene potencia magica. En cambio se sacrifica esta potencia magia para crear un running gag y soltar "la bomba" al final, vale, las cartas se transforman, pero es mucho más brutal el primero que he descrito (¿no?). En cambio es mucho más divertido el segundo.

En la rutina de magos piscineros de Miguel no existe esta "carta ciega" que mantenga el interés de los espectadores y se capta mediante los FA (sin esta carta ciega si acertaran los tres primeros, al cuarto todo el mundo estaría convencido de que sacará otro As seguirísimo, se aburren, si falla es un fracaso si acierta el publico ya lo sabia, no hay misterio), más tarde se pintan en Ases y la baraja se ordena.

Sea como sea ambos estansituados en la situacion inicial del juego. De momento no he encontrado ningún juego efectivo que no siga este orden.

PD: En tu agua y aceite no basta sólo con saber la finalidad del FA, habría que ver su contexto. El FA puede tener múltiples finalidades, decaer la tención, gag... Pero no se puede colocar en cualquier contexto.

----------


## Voidmain

> El mago lo arregla todo en mi opinión es un efecto que sacrifica potencia magica por potencia "dramática". El juego sin FA es basicamente toca una carta que nadie verá, encuentro tres cartas iguales, no sé tu pero si la que has elegido es un AS me muero (gracias a la carta ciega, si no no hay ningún tipo de interés en el juego), es efectivo, tiene potencia magica. En cambio se sacrifica esta potencia magia para crear un running gag y soltar "la bomba" al final, vale, las cartas se transforman, pero es mucho más brutal el primero que he descrito (¿no?). En cambio es mucho más divertido el segundo.


Ummm, discrepo  :Wink1: .
Personalmente siempre me han parecido más fuertes los efectos de transmutación que las localizaciones, y en el juego que planteas más todavía. 
"El mago falla las localizaciones y lo solventa transformando las cartas" vs "El mago localiza 3 cartas del mismo valor que la escogida". En el primer caso se están desafiando la leyes físicas con las que convivimos, mientras que en el segundo a mi me parece una demostración con trasfondo de habilidad.

Respecto a los FA... pues ya posteé un hilo con mis dudas al respecto, así que no me veo capacitado para aportar nada en éste, sobretodo viendo el nivel al que se mueve la conversación. 
Solo apuntaré que a mí no me ha dado problemas ejecutar un FA junto al clímax, aunque lo que mejor me ha funcionado es resolver el fallo con indiferencia, de modo que parezca algo fácil y natural, prácticamente fuera del contexto del juego.

----------


## angelilliks

La verdad es que tienen una estructura dramática distinta. Aver si en esto estamos de aceurdo.

Carta elegida al azar ciega (mantiene el interes del publico), anuncias que cortaras por la carta X, en la primera sube el interes, en la segunda se mantiene y en la tercera (cuando se imaginan que la que esta boca abajo es tambien X) el interes sube muchisimo, al revelar la carta se produce el climax.

Con FA. Se elige una carta al azar (mantiene el interes del publico), se falla (descenos del interes), se vuelve a fallar (vuelve a descender pero hacer risa  :001 302: ) se vuelve a fallar (nadie se acuerda de la carta, la atención ha caido en picado). Se le da la vuelta a la carta ciega y es X muestras que todas se han convertido en X clímax.

En el segundo efecto se logra anular el efecto positivo de la carta elegida al azar y ciega, consiguiendo que decaiga la atencion del espectador (aunque no decae e sun intercambio entre atencion-risas), aunque me sigue pareciendo mejor la construcción del primero el segundo debe de ser muy util en sesión tipo cachondeo. Yo considero que el FA está mal colocado no cuando está cerca del clímax si no cuando sustituye al clímax, en ninguno de los ejemplos que hemos puesto pasa. La carta ciega es un recurso importantísimo en este juego, tanto que si no estuviera, el efecto puro sin FA sería una bastante menos bueno(el publico se quedaría mirando como vas sacando los ases,al segundo ya estarían aburridos), el efecto con FA seguiría conservando el mismo estilo y no se vería casi afectado. Para hacer magia contundente preferiría la versión sin FA y para hacer magia liviana el efecto con FA (risas y magia).

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> no sé tu pero si la que has elegido es un AS me muero


Frase un poquito gabiniana no?  :Wink1:

----------


## Voidmain

Bueno angelilliks, de acuerdo estoy en la apreciación que haces sobre el FA y el humor. Un mago con personaje y charlas cómicas, puede explotar el potencial del FA a fondo. 

Pero de mis tiempos de profano los juegos, para mí, más memorables eran los que incluían transmutaciones y transposiciones. Las localizaciones las atribuía más al tahurismo que a la magia, fíjate tú  :302: .
Lo interesante sería tener un estudio estadístico sobre los gustos en la magia.

Defiendes la mejor construcción del efecto sin FA y con carta ciega. No se que decirte... apenas se analizar mis propios juegos para mejorar la construcción  :302: . Pero se que recordaría más el efecto con FA que el de carta ciega. Supongo que hago magia egoista.




> ...el efecto puro sin FA sería una bastante menos bueno(el publico se quedaría mirando como vas sacando los ases,al segundo ya estarían aburridos)...


Completamente de acuerdo. Por eso para presentar el Suit en su primera fase hacen falta tablas y mucho saber hacer  :117: .

----------


## angelilliks

> Frase un poquito gabiniana no?


Se me pega todo menos lo bueno  :302: 

Me refiero a mejor contruccion en el sentido en el que el espectador nunca se aburre, su interés es constante ya sea porque hay una carta incognita o por el juego en sí.

Lo bueno del Suit apparition es que al haber variedad de movimientos y apariciones cada vez más imposibles además de elementos de contraste (has vigilado bien los ases, que se me ha colado un cinco), es mucho más facil mantener la tensión, al parecer apariciones controladas por el mago, además el espectador tiene parte en el efecto hay un confllicto constante.

----------

